# Asda Annoucement...



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

http://exodus.interoutemediaservices.co ... ery=stream

Nick


----------



## damnitsfast (Dec 30, 2006)

:lol: Now that's funny! :lol:


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

:lol: Loool  that reminds me of the time I got our reception to put a call out for alan partridge the stick I got for that from the girl on the desk everyone kept ringing reception and going "ahaaaaa" and hanging up.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Brilliant!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Our freight forwarding agents contact until about 3 years ago was a guy called Micheal ( shortened to Mike) Hunt.

Either his parents were very naive <sp> or very cruel. Every time I phoned and asked to speak to Mike Hunt, I struggled not to laugh.


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Brilliant :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ace :lol: :lol: :lol: Cant belive she fell for that


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------

